# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  An issue with a Dbase program

## OrkanTu

Hello everyone,
I have an issue with a Dbase program. One of the .dbf files is not working correctly. It stops the program with the error "Not a Dbase database". 
Any thoughts on how to make this database work with Dbase again? 
Thanks

----------


## GertjanM

Try backing up the entire drive (on a sector by sector rather than file basis if you can, i.e.: an immage backup) and then try running scan disk.
Also you may download some DBF repair or DBF fix utility (Google provides many links) and test your DBF for structure and data consistency...i recommend u DBF Fix Toolbox
Check below link:
https://www.fixtoolbox.com/dbffix.html

----------


## SpywareDr

Fixtoolbox.com > EULA - End User License Agreement


> This Electronic End User License Agreement - EULA (the Agreement) is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or an entity), the licensee, and Fix Toolbox, Inc. (the Licensor) ...
> ...
> Miscellaneous.
> 
> 7.1. Governing Law; Jurisdiction and Venue. 
> 
> This Agreement shall be governed by and construed and enforced in accordance with the laws of the *Russian Federation* without reference to conflicts of law rules and principles. 
> 
> You agree to the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of the *Russian Federation* for any claim or cause of action ...
> ...

----------

